# Best Marriott locations for first trip to Italy



## Kelso (Sep 4, 2008)

We are going to be staying with a timeshare week an hour from Rome for a week. I want to see more of Italy and want to stay in Marriotts for additional days BEFORE and AFTER my timeshare week. 

So what I need help with is finding the best Marriott locations to visit. I just want a one bedroom and hopefully we will have some kitchen facilities. 

Any recommendations are greatly appreciated. Thanks.  

Kelso


----------



## Kelso (Sep 5, 2008)

*please move this*

I believe I will get a much better response by moving it to the Marriott board. Thanks.

Ron


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 9, 2008)

There are a limited number of Marriott hotels in Italy, but no timeshare units. If you search on the Marriott site, http://www.marriott.com/hotel-search/italy/ you can find info on the hotel properties.


----------

